
Coord launched free Curbs API for San Francisco curb rules - amykyleen
https://coord.co/docs/searchcurbs
======
amykyleen
We used an augmented reality app to take pictures and locations of parking
signs along the curb for 7k curbs in SF. We then transcribed and projected
this info onto the curb geometry. Check out our work here.

